# How much should my Dogue de Bordeaux weigh?



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Had Cooper weighed today at 37kg, he was born at the end of September 2011 so make that 8.5 months, or 39weeks. I know he's behind his brother, and hes had an upset stomach past few days which seems to be clearing now but a little worried his growing seems to have drastically slowed down.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning pictures of your DDB. I just adopted one 3 months ago. Hes 10 months old now and seems half the size of another 10 month old Douge I met at the dogtrust show last weekend. The ones I see at the shows come in different sizes, so I wouldnt worry too much and from what I was led to believe  it takes them about two and a half to three years to mature. On a different point, I also found mine kept getting an upset stomach. He now on chicken and rice 4 times a day and the normal cod liver oil mixture. It seems to have sorted him out a little for now and slowly, Im reintroducing the puppy mixture to this food.

Heres a picture of BUD and youll see how skinny he is. A lot of it is down to swimming twice a week and also I do have to try and keep his weight down as he has a spinal injury. Before I rescued him, he was going to be put to sleep, as he couldnt even stand. If you click on the picture it enlarges it and this is a recent picture. :crazy:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

growing does start to slow down at that age, however they are all individuals and grow at different rates, alfie has only recently filled out and he was one in jan so as long as he is healthy thats all thats important.

that seems like a pretty healthy weight for one of his age.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

redginald said:


> Had Cooper weighed today at 37kg, he was born at the end of September 2011 so make that 8.5 months, or 39weeks. I know he's behind his brother, and hes had an upset stomach past few days which seems to be clearing now but a little worried his growing seems to have drastically slowed down.


Obviously I don't own a DDB but I would say that's a good weight TBH. Also with him being a large breed he will still grow (fill out) until he is around 3.

Buster was the same. He got to around 2 and then just properly started filling out.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Little Cheif said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures of your DDB. I just adopted one 3 months ago. Hes 10 months old now and seems half the size of another 10 month old Douge I met at the dogtrust show last weekend. The ones I see at the shows come in different sizes, so I wouldnt worry too much and from what I was led to believe  it takes them about two and a half to three years to mature. On a different point, I also found mine kept getting an upset stomach. He now on chicken and rice 4 times a day and the normal cod liver oil mixture. It seems to have sorted him out a little for now and slowly, Im reintroducing the puppy mixture to this food.
> 
> Heres a picture of BUD and youll see how skinny he is. A lot of it is down to swimming twice a week and also I do have to try and keep his weight down as he has a spinal injury. Before I rescued him, he was going to be put to sleep, as he couldnt even stand. If you click on the picture it enlarges it and this is a recent picture. :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 91743


Great pic!! Bud looks in great shape to me!! Good on you for taking him on, seems to be alot on DDB welfare at the moment. Something i would like to do in the future when the kids are older!


emmaviolet said:


> growing does start to slow down at that age, however they are all individuals and grow at different rates, alfie has only recently filled out and he was one in jan so as long as he is healthy thats all thats important.
> 
> that seems like a pretty healthy weight for one of his age.





Jugsmalone said:


> Obviously I don't own a DDB but I would say that's a good weight TBH. Also with him being a large breed he will still grow (fill out) until he is around 3.
> 
> Buster was the same. He got to around 2 and then just properly started filling out.


Hopefully, iv'e heard they don't stop until 3yrs so hopefully im over reacting, was just curious really as read alot of much higher weights on the internet but think alot of it is. Met one a few weeks ago who was 1.5 yrs and completely dwarfed Cooper


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This might give you an idea DDB Breed standard
Size

Ideal height at the shoulder: dogs 60-68 cms (23½ - 26¾ ins); bitches 58-66 cms (22¾ - 26 ins). Weight: dogs at least 50 kgs (110 lbs); bitches at least 45 kgs (99 lbs).

The Kennel Club


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This might give you an idea DDB Breed standard
> Size
> 
> Ideal height at the shoulder: dogs 60-68 cms (23½ - 26¾ ins); bitches 58-66 cms (22¾ - 26 ins). Weight: dogs at least 50 kgs (110 lbs); bitches at least 45 kgs (99 lbs).
> ...


Cheers I've read about ddbs at 40+ at coopers age, its difficult finding info on weight at certain ages but guess they are all different


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Cheers I've read about ddbs at 40+ at coopers age, its difficult finding info on weight at certain ages but guess they are all different


The breed standard would be adults I assume. If DDBs are like Mals and they are slow maturing, then they too could go through a gangly stage and can look very out of proportion during adolsecence and young adulthood. I wouldnt panic too much at the moment he has ages yet. Too much weight on growing bones that have to both lengthen and broaden and joints to can cause problems I should imagine its better to be on the leaner side tbh at the moment.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

As long as he's not too thin or too fat I really wouldn't worry about what his weight is. Don't see many DDBs around but I know plenty of people who brag about their 15 stone Rottweilers and their dogs are simply grossly obese. Could well be that a lot of these higher weights you're reading about are the same sort of thing.

Far better for you to have a dog who's at a healthy weight for his size and build than for you to try to put excess weight on him just to match what others have said their dogs weigh at the same age.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's all a bit of a conundrum really with all dogs growing at different rates. Flynns litter are all fed raw and have been since weaning so you'd think they'd all have grown at roughly the same rate but far from it. Now all four years old they vary from 38kgs - 60 kgs. :crazy: Flynn and his only sister are the two biggest of the litter, so you can't even say size is a male thing.

When I look at pics of Flynn at two he still looks like a youngster in body and features but after two he started to really fill out and didn't stop, lol. He went from me trying to get weight on him as he grew very tall but thin to where we are now, trying to get weight off. It sort of creeps up on you when you're not looking, so keep your eye on him. He looks fab to me anyway.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

```

```



Sled dog hotel said:


> The breed standard would be adults I assume. If DDBs are like Mals and they are slow maturing, then they too could go through a gangly stage and can look very out of proportion during adolsecence and young adulthood. I wouldnt panic too much at the moment he has ages yet. Too much weight on growing bones that have to both lengthen and broaden and joints to can cause problems I should imagine its better to be on the leaner side tbh at the moment.





Sarah1983 said:


> As long as he's not too thin or too fat I really wouldn't worry about what his weight is. Don't see many DDBs around but I know plenty of people who brag about their 15 stone Rottweilers and their dogs are simply grossly obese. Could well be that a lot of these higher weights you're reading about are the same sort of thing.
> 
> Far better for you to have a dog who's at a healthy weight for his size and build than for you to try to put excess weight on him just to match what others have said their dogs weigh at the same age.





Malmum said:


> It's all a bit of a conundrum really with all dogs growing at different rates. Flynns litter are all fed raw and have been since weaning so you'd think they'd all have grown at roughly the same rate but far from it. Now all four years old they vary from 38kgs - 60 kgs. :crazy: Flynn and his only sister are the two biggest of the litter, so you can't even say size is a male thing.
> 
> When I look at pics of Flynn at two he still looks like a youngster in body and features but after two he started to really fill out and didn't stop, lol. He went from me trying to get weight on him as he grew very tall but thin to where we are now, trying to get weight off. It sort of creeps up on you when you're not looking, so keep your eye on him. He looks fab to me anyway.


Coopers brother (lindsay and diesel on here) is heavier than coop and fed raw i believe so just got me wondering on a target weight for his age. Coop seems all in proportion if not a little leggy but not going to fatten him up for the sake of it, he seems healthy so just going to stick to his RDA and see how it goes!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Old thread I know but our ddb was just over 55 kilos at 8 months..hes now 14 months and almost 70 kilos.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

stuh said:


> Old thread I know but our ddb was just over 55 kilos at 8 months..hes now 14 months and almost 70 kilos.


Thats huge!! Coop is 11 months and 42kg hasn't put wieght on for a few weeks, 
don't know if he's going be a pygmy ddb (prob for the best given his attitude) or he's due a growth spurt!! ?

He's not skinny, carrying alot around his neck, will have to see


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah he is quite a size..he is 14 months now and 70 kilos,his dad was a good size but he even weighs more than him already lol..our first bordeaux was much smaller and even at 5 years old only weighed 49 kilos.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

This is him just about 9 months old..he has slowed down now which is to be expected.Not weighed him for a while so will get him weighed and let you know what he is now.Dont expect he is alot different though,maybe a kilo or so heavier..probably 71kg


DSC_5210 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


9 months old by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------

